

How The Tyrannosaurus Rex Used A Hack To Eat Triceratopses - pepsi_can
http://www.nature.com/news/how-to-eat-a-triceratops-1.11650?id=23123

======
kylelibra
TLDR - Tyrannosaurus tore the head off armoured prey to reach the tender neck
meat.

